# Piranha Spitting Out Food?



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

Ok so my baby rbp have not eaten in over a week now, starting right after I redid the while tank. Today it look like they were starting to eat, but everytime I would drop in a piece of shrimp they would eat it, but then spit the food back out, leaving it to sit on the floor. What is going on?!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

My piranha's do it all the time.

The bite off more then they can chew. If you don't seem him eating any of it though I would consider changing the diet up.


----------



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

Yeah it looks like he's spitting the whole thing out, as it will all fit into his mouth


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

My little mac had the same problem, try bloodworms. If that still doesn't work, just be persistent they won't starve themselves.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What do you mean you _"redid the whole tank?"_

I'm suspecting you tank isn't cycled.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

this is from june. Don't you love when the OP just stops posting and doesn't even bother to update?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah yeah... I didn't even notice the date.

Wonder how everything turned out...


----------



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

Ah yes sorry about that. Oh the piranhas died a while back...they never did start eating again. Wate parameters were perfect, but there just must have been something wrong that I couldn't fathom...oh well, we all learn from our mistakes I suppose


----------

